# Cancelled or not Cancelled?



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I have had this conversation with Lyft today.
Lyft has found another way to screw drivers by not showing cancelled rides in the daily ride list.










There's two more screenshots.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

There are two types of cancels. When Lyft cancels and when the rider cancels. I turn off text messages from all 8 platforms I run but the app notification says Lyft Canceled and does not when the rider cancels. When Lyft cancels, they are shuffling the ride to another driver.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> There are two types of cancels. When Lyft cancels and when the rider cancels. I turn off text messages from all 8 platforms I run but the app notification says Lyft Canceled and does not when the rider cancels. When Lyft cancels, they are shuffling the ride to another driver.


Dude, that's obvious. When Lyft cancels, and I'm 2 minutes away from arriving, and I drove for 15 minutes, it doesn't make any difference who cancelled.
It's still my time that I haven't been paid for while I'm on the platform.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Just keep opening up new requests that you didn’t get a cancel fee, after a couple they will pay it, if they don’t just give you a fee right away ignore the support until that requests closes as no matter what you say they won’t give the fee. It’s a pain and takes a couple of time but eventually someone just gives the cancel fee without you saying a word


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

This is not acceptable. We are IC. Once we accepted the trip, It become a contract until driver or passenger cancel it out. or Lyft deactivate us. We are not Lyft Employee so they shouldn't shuffle the trip to another IC driver. Plain and simple.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> Dude, that's obvious. When Lyft cancels, and I'm 2 minutes away from arriving, and I drove for 15 minutes, it doesn't make any difference who cancelled.
> It's still my time that I haven't been paid for while I'm on the platform.


Lmao - who drives 15 minutes to pickup someone on Lyft. You deserve to get nothing for doing idiotic things.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> Lmao - who drives 15 minutes to pickup someone on Lyft. You deserve to get nothing for doing idiotic things.


This was on Destination Mode, and was convenient actually.



NicFit said:


> Just keep opening up new requests that you didn't get a cancel fee, after a couple they will pay it, if they don't just give you a fee right away ignore the support until that requests closes as no matter what you say they won't give the fee. It's a pain and takes a couple of time but eventually someone just gives the cancel fee without you saying a word


 The trip didn't even show up on the list. I got a text message only.
It used to show up. Now they are trying a new trick not to pay for the cancel fee.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> I have had this conversation with Lyft today.
> Lyft has found another way to screw drivers by not showing cancelled rides in the daily ride list.


You need to ask for a Supervisor review of the trip and the policy, with a written reply (it's like asking for a Lawyer when police take you in). To shut you up they will give you a $3 cancellation fee. You may actually have been conversing with an *AI, *which will apologize and circle back. Asking for the Supervisory review will stop the *AI *from taking advantage of you in the future (basically take you off the suckers list). Good Luck, you may change the rule in your area. Personally, I have been paid for all cancellations that are over 5 minutes or within 1 mile of the rider and on time, I have not had this problem.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They call it "Gr*yft*" for a reason.

I do not chase jobs, so I never have had a job taken from me in this manner. There have _been_ some jobs that I wish that Gr*yft* _had_ taken from me. I do, however, get the disembodied feminine voice "Lyft pick-up changed, re-routing.....". I have had this happen when i was two blocks from the job that I actually accepted and from which I was three minutes when I _did_ accept it. Gr*yft* tried to replace it with a Shared that was eight minutes from me. It used to be that i would go no more than five minutes. With the latest cancel fee pay cut, I go no more than three.

Before Gr*yft* copycatted Uber's Charlotte Surge with its own twist, I had a few Prime Time jobs switcheroo-ed on me for base rate Lines. I had to stop accepting Lines/Shareds for other reasons.

If Gr*yft* pulls the switcheroo on me, it is usually a no-cover for me. I simply run F*ub*a*r* until the Gr*yft* cancels.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> This was on Destination Mode, and was convenient actually.
> 
> 
> The trip didn't even show up on the list. I got a text message only.
> It used to show up. Now they are trying a new trick not to pay for the cancel fee.


Keep telling them the date and time, you should already know it, it's in their system, like I said as soon as support says they can't give you the cancel fee open another ticket, eventually support just gives you the fee, takes me around 3-4 times


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Make Lyft always your second choice.
Uber has tons of advantages over Lyft.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> Just keep opening up new requests that you didn't get a cancel fee, after a couple they will pay it, if they don't just give you a fee right away ignore the support until that requests closes as no matter what you say they won't give the fee. It's a pain and takes a couple of time but eventually someone just gives the cancel fee without you saying a word


 while this may work for you, it doesn't work for everyone. It definitely does not work for me. I have to go into the Hub and recently I've had to make two visits to the hub before it gets taken care of. Online support simply just closes the request, never responding


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Always remember this:

_"Shuffle thrice to make it right"_


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Didn't know texting had a hold button!


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If Gr*yft* pulls the switcheroo on me, it is usually a no-cover for me. I simply run F*ub*a*r* until the Gr*yft* cancels.


I, too adopted this methodology after having not driven for a few months.

Thus far, I haven't _once_ encountered the *Switcharoo*. (Since staring again). 
At times, it had become an "every 3rd ride" occasion (admittedly in my favor at least a few times, as I could tell there was a _Switcharoo in-progress_; on-arrival, sure enough- pax confirmed: "Yeah! She was _21min away, headed towards me for almost 15min, then it changed to you and said arriving in 3min!_"). Despite working in my favor a few times, I've felt shafted every time I'm on the other end of that.

As such, I've decided my only recourse is to simply not be a reliable _Switcharoo ant_ for the Gryft algo. I'd rather see an immediate "Cancel- fee not eligible" than heading to pax only to be swapped to someone the opposite direction _after_ moving.

_*It is only they who are responsible for their own platform's dysfunction. *_

(my $0.0225)


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> while this may work for you, it doesn't work for everyone. It definitely does not work for me. I have to go into the Hub and recently I've had to make two visits to the hub before it gets taken care of. Online support simply just closes the request, never responding


That's a last resort, some people don't have access to a hub and even if they do a cancel fee isn't worth the cost of going to and from a hub. I'd rather sit on my couch watching tv after a shift and harass their support until they give me the money owed


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Lmao - who drives 15 minutes to pickup someone on Lyft. You deserve to get nothing for doing idiotic things.


He drove 15 minutes so he accepted a 17 minute eta !!!!!! Lmao. Nothing over 7 ever unless its on your way home in des mode .


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

GumballWaterson said:


> You need to ask for a Supervisor review of the trip and the policy, with a written reply (it's like asking for a Lawyer when police take you in). To shut you up they will give you a $3 cancellation fee. You may actually have been conversing with an *AI, *which will apologize and circle back. Asking for the Supervisory review will stop the *AI *from taking advantage of you in the future (basically take you off the suckers list). Good Luck, you may change the rule in your area. Personally, I have been paid for all cancellations that are over 5 minutes or within 1 mile of the rider and on time, I have not had this problem.


Thanks for the advice, didn't realize this was AI. 
Ive been paid for a lot of cancels prior to this, but this worried me if it's to repeat, is why I posted it here.



kingcorey321 said:


> He drove 15 minutes so he accepted a 17 minute eta !!!!!! Lmao. Nothing over 7 ever unless its on your way home in des mode .


Did ya read smartass, I said this was on Destination mode.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

The new LYFT cancellation policy is to occasionally give drivers what they earned. Other day I drove couple miles to to rider location. It took about 6 minutes in the city. I pull up and hit arrive button. Two minutes later rider cancelled. A total of 8 minutes from accepting ride until I was notified rider had cancelled.
No fee from GRYFT. I contacted CS and they claim the ride was cancelled a minute after it was made. If that happened, it took their system 7 minutes to process and then notify me. This is the second time in a week GRYFT has puled this crap.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> I have had this conversation with Lyft today.
> Lyft has found another way to screw drivers by not showing cancelled rides in the daily ride list.
> 
> View attachment 513890
> ...


The same happened to me yesterday. They clearly have some serious COMPUTER ISSUES. Did you notice you drop off a customer and up pops a message "did you start the trip". There are times they don't even know you're on a trip. INCREDIBLY INCOMPETENT.
Hopefully Lyft will solve these problems.



Dice Man said:


> Make Lyft always your second choice.
> Uber has tons of advantages over Lyft.


$1.77 per mile vs. $1.66 per mile and .27 vs .25 time is a good reason to use LYFT rather than Uber. Not to mention long pick up fees.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

lubi571 said:


> The same happened to me yesterday. They clearly have some serious COMPUTER ISSUES. Did you notice you drop off a customer and up pops a message "did you start the trip". There are times they don't even know you're on a trip. INCREDIBLY INCOMPETENT.
> Hopefully Lyft will solve these problems.
> 
> 
> $1.77 per mile vs. $1.66 per mile and .27 vs .25 time is a good reason to use LYFT rather than Uber. Not to mention long pick up fees.


CA is completely different, Lyft is nonsense here.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> Thanks for the advice, didn't realize this was AI.
> Ive been paid for a lot of cancels prior to this, but this worried me if it's to repeat, is why I posted it here.
> 
> 
> Did ya read smartass, I said this was on Destination mode.


Did i read every message you sent wasting your time ? No .


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Did i read every message you sent wasting your time ? No .


Here's a guy posting something important that may help drivers and you have to berate him. You also post some generalization about you're ridiculous 7 minute rule. Talk about wasting time do you drive or just post in this forum?


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

14eightyeight said:


> The new LYFT cancellation policy is to occasionally give drivers what they earned. Other day I drove couple miles to to rider location. It took about 6 minutes in the city. I pull up and hit arrive button. Two minutes later rider cancelled. A total of 8 minutes from accepting ride until I was notified rider had cancelled.
> No fee from GRYFT. I contacted CS and they claim the ride was cancelled a minute after it was made. If that happened, it took their system 7 minutes to process and then notify me. This is the second time in a week GRYFT has puled this crap.


That happens when the* AI *expects the rider to re-request (based on previous data) and then screws you when the rider does not. *AI's* are mean and abusive, they equate drivers as slaves, not as ants, but the aphids ants enslave.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lubi571 said:


> Here's a guy posting something important that may help drivers and you have to berate him. You also post some generalization about you're ridiculous 7 minute rule. Talk about wasting time do you drive or just post in this forum?


Zero cancel fee for you ! They know you sound like a jerk and hold it back.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

lubi571 said:


> The same happened to me yesterday. They clearly have some serious COMPUTER ISSUES. Did you notice you drop off a customer and up pops a message "did you start the trip". There are times they don't even know you're on a trip. INCREDIBLY INCOMPETENT.
> Hopefully Lyft will solve these problems.
> 
> 
> $1.77 per mile vs. $1.66 per mile and .27 vs .25 time is a good reason to use LYFT rather than Uber. Not to mention long pick up fees.


Lyft offers long pick-up fees in your Market?


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Zero cancel fee for you ! They know you sound like a jerk and hold it back.


Your response is exactly what I expected petty and childish.



Daisey77 said:


> Lyft offers long pick-up fees in your Market?


Yes, started around two weeks ago. At the end of a ride a small pop up thanking you for the long pick up with an amount. I don't recall reading or hearing about this from Lyft.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lubi571 said:


> Your response is exactly what I expected petty and childish.
> 
> 
> Yes, started around two weeks ago. At the end of a ride a small pop up thanking you for the long pick up with an amount. I don't recall reading or hearing about this from Lyft.


Im telling the truth in the matter,
All of us would of easily got that cancel fee. Your attitude they can hear it in your voice . 
You prob got all huffy and puffy sound like a total jerk. I would of pulled your account and had a background check ran forever .


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The only appropriate way to handle this is after you've tried 3 times and they just keep closing the call, shuffle twice as much.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Did not realize Lyft was still around. Logged off the app in February...,


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The first thing I do after I accept a trip is take a screen shot of the Way Bill. This way I have a record of the trip and when I have to fight with Uber/Lyft I have all the trip details. I'm fighting with Uber right now on a rider cancelled trip where they did not pay me the cancel fee. It also happened to be a long pick-up in the direction I was going anyway. The cancel fee is $9.15 before Uber fees. Last message from Uber:

Blah Blah Blah ....Please know, we are aware of this issue and appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this as quickly as possible. ....Blah Blah Blah.

Over 2 days now and still not paid for the trip.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> The first thing I do after I accept a trip is take a screen shot of the Way Bill. This way I have a record of the trip and when I have to fight with Uber/Lyft I have all the trip details. I'm fighting with Uber right now on a rider cancelled trip where they did not pay me the cancel fee. It also happened to be a long pick-up in the direction I was going anyway. The cancel fee is $9.15 before Uber fees. Last message from Uber:
> 
> Blah Blah Blah ....Please know, we are aware of this issue and appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this as quickly as possible. ....Blah Blah Blah.
> 
> Over 2 days now and still not paid for the trip.


They are seriously messed up. I have a $5.71 cancel that hasn't shown up yet from Thursday and they tell me to be patient. It's a total pain in the as to have to fight for pennies.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

It happened again today. I drove good few minutes, got switcheroo and the initial trip didn’t even show anywhere, and no cancellation note, nothing. 
This is a risky slippery slope on AI algorithm if allowed to persist. The driver can be placed in an endless switcheroo loop.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> It happened again today. I drove good few minutes, got switcheroo and the initial trip didn't even show anywhere, and no cancellation note, nothing.
> This is a risky slippery slope on AI algorithm if allowed to persist. The driver can be placed in an endless switcheroo loop.


Yep! Wait until it happens on a Friday night at bar close can you end up not getting a ride at all because the keeps switching you out. I had accepted a request at one point and the girl called me in tears begging me to promise to pick her up her phone was about to die and she'd had three or four drivers cancel. I assured her I was coming and what do you know? Lyft switched me out. I assume the other drivers were in fact switched out and not canceling. Now this girl has no phone service and has no idea who to look for&#129318;‍♀


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> It happened again today. I drove good few minutes, got switcheroo and the initial trip didn't even show anywhere, and no cancellation note, nothing.
> This is a risky slippery slope on AI algorithm if allowed to persist. The driver can be placed in an endless switcheroo loop.


Only if you drove more then 2 minutes towards that eta you will get lyft 5 dollar cancel fee. And yes you must call lyft to get it 
The phone number to lyft is program this # it is NOT east to get ! 
1844 313 3667 Funny reddit warned me about sharing this lyft number and ban my account . LMAO.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> They are seriously messed up. I have a $5.71 cancel that hasn't shown up yet from Thursday and they tell me to be patient. It's a total pain in the as to have to fight for pennies.


Two more days and I still have not got my cancel fee. I sent another message to support, will see what they way.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Only if you drove more then 2 minutes towards that eta you will get lyft 5 dollar cancel fee. And yes you must call lyft to get it
> The phone number to lyft is program this # it is NOT east to get !
> 1844 313 3667 Funny reddit warned me about sharing this lyft number and ban my account . LMAO.


Thnx for sharing with us.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Funny how they get away with this all while making it look like the passengers give us all of the money and we pay Lyft for their services.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm still going back and forth with Rohit, and the little darling used a copy and paste template but forgot to change the name.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm still going back and forth with Rohit, and the little darling used a copy and paste template but forgot to change the name.


I get the same generic message, at least they put my name in it.

I will contact them every 2 days, I will be polite. I will hope that in two weeks they send me a message that they are sorry all trip adjustments must be made within 2 weeks. At that point I will hit up anyone I can with proof of how Uber is cheating drivers. Hopefully it will turn into another class action law suite.

In my first response from Uber they clearly say I should have received a fee. So pay me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I get the same generic message, at least they put my name in it.
> 
> I will contact them every 2 days, I will be polite. I will hope that in two weeks they send me a message that they are sorry all trip adjustments must be made within 2 weeks. At that point I will hit up anyone I can with proof of how Uber is cheating drivers. Hopefully it will turn into another class action law suite.
> 
> In my first response from Uber they clearly say I should have received a fee. So pay me.


I finally got it, you have to go to your statement on the web portal to see the adjustment.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I finally got it, you have to go to your statement on the web portal to see the adjustment.


I'll check, I got a message from Uber saying they paid it however I had a family emergency and had to leave town Friday Evening and just got back late last night.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> It become a contract until driver or passenger cancel it ou


Or Lyft. Read the TOS, your contact is written in jello.


GumballWaterson said:


> You need to ask for a Supervisor


Is that you Karen?


Disgusted Driver said:


> The only appropriate way to handle this is after you've tried 3 times and they just keep closing the call, shuffle twice as much


I had 3 rides where I was shorted. Despite numerous attempts I got nothing. Then a fourth, I got seriously shorted and despite showing clear proof I got ghosted by them. Added up what they owed me, and sat in a downtown bar on "the strip" on a Saturday night and had a few beers. While enjoying my beers, just kept shuffling until I got what they owed me. Never left the bar stool.


----------

